# Older Pacific 4-6-2 Question



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

Earlier this year I purchased a Pacific 4-6-2 locomotive to run on my 'future' layout. I've since seen several post that warn
individuals not to buy the older version so I'm a little worried about my future troubles.

The unit appears to date from 1995 with the plastic drive rods. The unit is new-in-box and has never been run.

I'm wondering if there are things I can do before I start running it that will reduce problems with this unit .

Now that Aristocraft is closing I'm also wondering if I should preemptively attempt to purchase specific parts that are expected to
fail in the future with a high probability.

I know there are some pages for modding the engine. Has anyone collected or might someone be able to summarize
the parts that are likely to fail on the older Pacific. 

Finally, is there is list of "should fix" items for the Pacific. It sounds like the wiring is messed up in the tender. I'm wondering
if there's a pre-run maintenance checklist for the Aristocraft Pacific engine...to catch the things the QC department missed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I did read of an instance where the battery/track power switch was wired wrong. 
Don't trust color codes with any wiring. 
I'd check the old grease and add a drop of light oil where necessary, don't over do it. 

Congratulations on your acquitisition. 

John


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an older (black box) Pacific that I brought used from a friend. The drawbar on mine has been modified and it is simplier to connect the loco and tender. Ain't nothing I know of wrong with older locomotives.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had one for awhile ( i sold it) but i had the black box one too and you have to watch out for motor heat... i don't know about yours but mine didn't have a fan in the motor and was burning hot after like an hour of run time... it was starting to melt the plastic around it... unless there was just something wrong with that one motor...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
My older Pacific ran fine, except for the wheel screws falling out one day. Just keep an eye on them, and if necessary put them back with some Loctite. 

As mentioned, the drawbar link is a pain - you'll understand when you run it. CLBee - how about telling us what you did?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the one I have the tender pickup's were wired wrong and it waddles. 
Dick


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

Instead of the silly curved thing, mine has a mini-bolt. It can also be moved for tighter curves.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have the older version it does not have a battery plug as mentioned here. If your loco has the type draw bar that has the ears on it which makes it a pain to attach just grind them off as I did. One of the problems I had was if it derails you better be quick to cut the power as I melted several of the power pick up wires and had to rewire the loco. Keep the loco well lubed and watch run times and also number of cars pulling as this can over heat the motor. The motor in this loco has no fans to keep it cool. I still have mine but more of a self queen now as I run all DCC. Later RJD


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I know they are like the street cars of the 60's....nothing inside except the bare minimum....real easy to rewire or add electronics in...before there was DCC there was these locos..that is how I got my start in the hobby..converting them to DCC or what ever........then Bang! Zoom! along came all that wiring and those GD poly fuses!!!!

When Aristo's site comes back up you could try to order a newer motor...metal side rods..etc upgrade it...or not either way it will run till it doesnt...they are a great spring board into CONVERTING controls on your own......I have saved mucho bucks doing all my own work!!!

IMHO
Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got several old ones, they just keep on going. Don't worry about it. Quite a few people have extra parts, since they put the new drives in them, and will help you out. Might turn it over and unscrew the plate covering the drive and make sure the gears are lubed good. I put some shims by the center drive block, helps keep it from wobbling so much. If you are using track power, the earlier Pacifics had wires to the front and rear trucks to help pickup the power. They quit doing it, but still had the metal plates in later versions, so you can wire to them. Main problem is after awhile, the plating will wear off the wheels and it will not run smoothly. Best option is to put it on battery power, all of mine are, even the latest one with the new drive. Like Bubba said, they are pretty easy to wire up for battery, lots of room inside the boiler and tender. I just got a Railboss4 R/C set that is simple to install. I'd avoid the Revolution, it's future could be iffy.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I "fixed" my draw bar with some pliers... I bent the little thing that goes into the hole on the engine bar 90 degrees...

then it will fit with the tender and loco on the track and it is easy to remove...

hope that helps

Philip


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The earliest AC Pacifics had the gauge set on the middle drivers a little narrower than the front and back pairs. Presumably so they would go round tighter curves. They worked fine on layouts without turnouts. 
They did not like turnouts unless they were of the sloppy standards type, such as those made by AC themselves. If you had any reasonable quality turnouts, they used to jump and buck over the frogs and guardrails because of the narrow gauge centre drivers. 

I would consider selling it and getting the later version where the wheel gauges are the same.


----------



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

Tony, 

Thanks. I'm surprised there isn't a spring like mechanism to push the center wheels out to hug/touch the track as the engine 
comes out of curves (assuming the curve reduces the gauge of the center wheels). 

Maybe I'll set up a safety crash test lab for AC steam locomotives and offer a free service to members. From the 
responses I've received so far I expect my Pacific to either explode on power up or run just fine (when I eventually get a chance 
to lay some track and run it). 

Seriously though...I was wondering if adding some micro-fans is a good idea since members have indicated the possibility 
the motor will overheat and melt the body of the locomotive. Has anyone installed a temperature activated fan(or fans)? 

In terms of lubing locomotives and rolling stock...I've heard some lubricants will destroy certain plastics...I'm wondering 
if there is a lube that is safe for all plastics. 

Thanks in advance, 
David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the lube that says plastic-safe... ;-) 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/lubrication 

Greg


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an older version... it runs great...

I have lost the screw out of the wheel before though... so watch for that...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaaaaah!! the days of properly quartered drives in AC locos. 

I even went to the trouble of having some brass axle wheel spacers made to fix the centre wheels gauge problem.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several spare motors and lots of other spare parts for the old Pacific, Aristo Doesn't. I just got another one with low milage, I will be taking apart for kit-bashing and will be keeping the complete running gear intact for anyone who needs it. [/b]


----------



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

At this point it's not clear to me the demise of the motor/gears is imminent without some abuse first. I suppose running 
with a large consist of cars for long periods of time may do her in. It would be interested to learn how those folks with failures 
typically run their Pacifics. Many report no problems but it seems like there are definitely a few design issues to watch out for. 

Some have replaced the old motor/gears/block with a newer unit though there appears to be some mod work involved. I'm 
assuming this is detailed here somewhere for when the time comes. The improved block design eliminates/reduces a 
repeat drive problem while replacing with the same unit may end up with a similar fate as the first. It sounds like most 
upgrade units are from AC...so hopefully folks are stocking up on them...


----------

